# got pulled over by local pd



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

said he couldnt see my rear plate cause the salt dogg spinner was blocking it he gave me a warning and told me it would be a big fine if i didnt move it 
so i have been driving with a salt spreader on for years no problems now this jerk who didnt get his christmas goose has to mess with me 
i think this guy was nut anybody else.
and they wonder why people hate cops


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

god forbid we make a buck  i know a lot of cops so i just name drop when i get pulled over


----------



## PlatinumService (Jan 28, 2010)

we have to mount our front plates in visible sight for the cops. mine is mounted on the grille of my truck lol


----------



## chris.outdoor (Aug 31, 2010)

i got pulled over last year from a (new out of state) cop that busted my balls bad about my meyer tailgate spreader ( that i have been running around with for 4yrs) for not having a plate. i told him i couldnt just drill random holes in it... he got pissy so i played ignorant and told him "oh i didnt know that" and "what would you do" yada yada. any who he drove away and to this day knock on wood i havent had a problem... i still have no plate.. guess it depends on the day od the cop


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

By law, akhem, choke...yea, they are suppose to be visible. Mine has been blocked since 1987 and it hasn't been a problem. I've had a couple cops reach under, bend down and knock the snow and salt off the plate, just so they could run it. Didn't get sighted. With the illegal cameras at the intersections, I'll take my chances. My old man just recently got his very first speeding ticket downtown from a camera, he's 78.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Funny, I just moved mine to the drivers side on the rear bumper today to avoid hassle.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah i have a truckcraft replacement tailgate spreader for my dump. I've never had a problem with com=ps pulling us over....Really you can barely see my plate in the spring since its kinda tucked up under the dump bed my the trailer receiver etc. let alone in the winter when there is about 3lbs of salt covering it...... Never had a problem though USDOT numbers are on the door though!

I've never seen the PD pull over Road commission trucks that look like this after a 15hr shift! 
Yet you cant see their plates either!


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

Let me tell you if I was driving a road commission truck and the pd flicked his lights on for me I would laugh. Give him one big middle finger and call my boss to tell this clown to f off. It would take all I have in mew not to just kick the guy in the can and ask him wtf he's thinking, we work for the same guy!!!


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Plow man Foster;1176664 said:


> Yeah i have a truckcraft replacement tailgate spreader for my dump. I've never had a problem with *com=ps* pulling us over....Really you can barely see my plate in the spring since its kinda tucked up under the dump bed my the trailer receiver etc. let alone in the winter when there is about 3lbs of salt covering it...... Never had a problem though USDOT numbers are on the door though!
> 
> I've never seen the PD pull over Road commission trucks that look like this after a 15hr shift!
> Yet you cant see their plates either!


Wow i meant "cops!"



newhere;1176691 said:


> Let me tell you if I was driving a road commission truck and the pd flicked his lights on for me I would laugh. Give him one big middle finger and call my boss to tell this clown to f off. It would take all I have in mew not to just kick the guy in the can and ask him wtf he's thinking, we work for the same guy!!!


I would do the same!


----------



## knuckles (Feb 16, 2007)

Got pulled Wednesday a.m. by NJSP, for diesel truck inspection. Didnt say a word about my plate (which is mangled beyond belief and encrusted with salt.) He did happen to find 11 other violations though Go figure.payup


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

get a peice of cardboard and write your tag info on it with a black marker and tape it to the back window. (no don't I am sure you will get pulled over)

that is what people do around here when they "loose" there plates...
but then again, the auto rules are kinda, realy relaxed here.

If we had to go through all the crap you yankees  do, 3/4th of the autos would be cited unsafe to operate mine included (emissions)....

and belive it or not, it gets worse if you go one state south (Tn) and if you go to Ms or La, well its a free for all down there


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

LOL---try using a turn signal in Alabama..talk about a free for all.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

doesnt the motor code state that the plate has tobe in the original factory location? then why are we getting hasseled for plates and what not, there in the origanal location...........


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

pvtben121;1176573 said:


> said he couldnt see my rear plate cause the salt dogg spinner was blocking it he gave me a warning and told me it would be a big fine if i didnt move it
> so i have been driving with a salt spreader on for years no problems now this jerk who didnt get his christmas goose has to mess with me
> i think this guy was nut anybody else.
> and they wonder why people hate cops


The guy lets you off with a warning and you whine like this. He has a job to do, and obviously he couldnt see your plate or your expiration, without stopping you.

You guys whine that you wouldnt stop for the police if you were working municipally, but Im sure you would be the first ones to call the police if your plow truck was stolen.

Everybody has a job to do, and the police have one to do also.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

i had an 89 chevy shortbed 4x4, and my friend rear ended me with his 92 chevy, and it bent my back bumper down 90 degrees. so temporarily i put my plate in the back window like everyone else ( so it would be visible) and i got pulled over for that. argued with the cop about what to do and she agreed it was smarter than leaving it on the bumper pointed at the road, and let me off as long as i moved it. so i used self tappers to hold it up under the tailgate. 

thought it was kinda stupid, because i made it that much more visible, but either way

i was also told by a MSP officer that the trailer hitch ball mounted in the bumper (IN THE FACTORY HOLE) was in the way of the plate and was technically illegal too


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I haven't had a front plate since 2006. When I bought my new truck in 2007 the dealer suggested i get new plates because my front one was missing. I said just put the rear one on, never have been messed with, knock on wood. LOL Even in the winter with my salt spreader blocking the rear plate. Of course most of the cops know who I am from just seeing me around, I think thats why they don't hassle me.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

why not just move your plate....i did mine a few years ago. its not that big of a deal and there are plenty of methods of attaching the plate to your spreader. is the cop an ass? well did he give you a ticket. law says plate has to be vissible. this is not hard to understand or to do. so why not just eliminate the problem. i dont need my salt truck getting pulled over in a snow storm. 

the plate thing is just a reason to get pulled over. first give him the reason...next he wil find something else to get you on.... next thing you know, the cop will want to crawl under the truck to inspect it, or the guy in the drivers seat doesnt know his DL is suspended. you dont need these problems before a storm, during a storm or after a storm...so why not just go out to your truck, move the plate, and cross it off the list


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

hairygary;1177177 said:


> The guy lets you off with a warning and you whine like this. He has a job to do, and obviously he couldnt see your plate or your expiration, without stopping you.
> 
> You guys whine that you wouldnt stop for the police if you were working municipally, but Im sure you would be the first ones to call the police if your plow truck was stolen.
> 
> Everybody has a job to do, and the police have one to do also.


I agree.............. If he "was a jerk" your wallet would be lighter. Sounds like his Christmas Goose put him in a good mood.You should send him a card of thanks, apology, and picture of your plate moved to a better location.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

hairygary;1177177 said:


> The guy lets you off with a warning and you whine like this. He has a job to do, and obviously he couldnt see your plate or your expiration, without stopping you.
> 
> You guys whine that you wouldnt stop for the police if you were working municipally, but Im sure you would be the first ones to call the police if your plow truck was stolen.
> 
> Everybody has a job to do, and the police have one to do also.


I would reather push snow all winter long for free then do a days work as a police officer!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I havent seen either of my plates since I put the plow on.....back one is covered with snow too


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

pvtben121;1176573 said:


> said he couldnt see my rear plate cause the salt dogg spinner was blocking it he gave me a warning and told me it would be a big fine if i didnt move it
> so i have been driving with a salt spreader on for years no problems now this jerk who didnt get his christmas goose has to mess with me
> i think this guy was nut anybody else.
> and they wonder why people hate cops


Was it the Columbus Pd or a suburban department. Do tell so I don't drive through there. :waving:


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

I've never had a problem. I never put the front plate on my '99 because the plow hoop mounted across where the plate mounts. Drove that truck for 8 years with no issues. My '06 just lost its plate during a blizzard we had here earlier in December as ice chunks built up on the A frame of the plow and were crunching on the plate and its mount. I discovered this right before I lost the plate, so I pulled that off and threw it in the garage. Maybe I'll mount it again...

I've never had an issue with my rear plate despite having a receiver hitch spreader and it the plate usually being covered with snow/salt/ice/whatever.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

I had a guy sideswipe me, police were called, etc. a few weeks back. My rear plate was blocked by the spreader, front plate blocked by the plow. Plymouth cop asked me to drop the plow, he brushed the front plate off, wrote down the plate number, and went back to his car. Certainly didn't give a dang about plates being blocked in the middle of a snow storm on a newer, decent looking, plow truck. If it was an old smokey clunker, maybe they would give you a bit harder time to make sure it's registered though.

Now downtown Minneapolis is a different story. Wife was down there in her new car (2 weeks old at that point) and hadn't put her front plate on (rear plate was on though) since we were waiting for the bracket from the dealer. He car was parked at a meter, and she got a $109 ticket for no front plate. How's that for asinine...

My dually, in setting it up with the new air-flo stainless spreader, I offset the plate and light right from the get-go, knowing the chute was going to be on it 90% of the time, just to avoid any potential hassle from an over-zealous cop on a power trip.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

On a related note, not sure where all the law is in effect, but DOT now requires all dump trucks in IN to have the license plate mounted on the front right side of the front bumper. We only have rear plates.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

In most states the budgets are being cut. Part of that is reduction in state aid to the PD's. They need to make up the money through tickets. For several weeks here they had a DOT stop setup. They were only concerned about 1 thing, axle weight and GVWR tickets. Every pickup, dump, trailer, anything was pulled over as they went through. They would flat out tell you everyone is getting a ticket, and it was up to you to fight it if it was given improperly. There was a guy with a camper trailer on his way out of town. Ticket. Garbage trucks on a route, every truck a ticket every time. Each truck had numerous in a week. A whole bunch of landscapers got tickets and quite a few lost their rigs to impound. Even if your vehicle was within GAWR you likely were over on whatever the axle weight law is if you were loaded. In the end was not about public safety, it was about money. They went after easy targets, most vehicles in the state are registered for less than they are rated for. This is the DMV's doing. This is were lots of people got screwed. I remember I had to argue with the lady the last time I got a pickup registered. I wanted it to match the door and they wanted it to be grossly under. In the end this is whats happening all over. Organizations are trying to make up for lost funding anyway they can. Just hope you don't have a fire or medical emergency, there might not be anyone to show up.


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

Got DOT'd in my tri-axle this fall and one of the three small violations they got me on was not having a working lic. plate light. Yes I said light. Once they have something to pull you over on its game on and they will find everything else under the sun. I got off with must fix within 15 day warning, I was lucky.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

For you guys who move your plate to the back of you spreader........Do you guys also put a License plate light there also????? 

I dont move my plates at all....
I also dont have legal plow lights on my dump trucks plow (The originals broke. So i have 2 off-road lights now...... which are horrible!) 
Never been stopped for it though!


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

PlatinumService;1176599 said:


> we have to mount our front plates in visible sight for the cops. mine is mounted on the grille of my truck lol


We don't have a front plate in Indiana


----------



## georgerk82 (Oct 29, 2010)

I leave my plates in the factory location, ive honestly never seen a cop pull over a plow truck in northeast OH (during a storm). I also take my plows and spreaders off after every storm.


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

For the road commision trucks, in Michigan they can violate a number of traffic laws, including not having a drivers license with them. They can run red lights and a number of other things. However the civil lawyers will nail them. Yes in all areas a plate must be visible. Commercial trucks usually have one plate, which is displayed on the front. As for the small vehicles, in states with just one plate on the vehicle, yes you need to have a plate visible. The reason, so the cops can run the plate to recover your stolen truck and catch the ___hole driving it.


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

JK-Plow;1178005 said:


> For the road commision trucks, in Michigan they can violate a number of traffic laws, including not having a drivers license with them.
> 
> Who says they can?
> 
> ...


...................


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

After all of my yrs of plowing never had a problem and it is allways covered up by snow or salter all winter long but that might be a small town thing!


----------



## stan the man (Jan 12, 2010)

all the years plowing and sanding haven't be stopped. during plow seasons plus all the cops know me.


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

Young Pup;1177348 said:


> Was it the Columbus Pd or a suburban department. Do tell so I don't drive through there. :waving:


 it was groveport you know columbus cops dont have time for that bs


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

yes i moved my plate to the back of the salt spreader .Now i will get pulled over for no light on it im sure.
we had to do this with the other nine salt trucks we have and in ohio you have to have both plates on so i guess ill screw the front plate on the plow so they can see it to


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i got a warning for no front plate when i was towing a skid on a trailer, he said he couldnt see my back plate and thats why i need the front. OH is one of a handful of states that require front plates, though I take the fronts off on all the plow trucks during winter, tell them it interferes with the clearance of the light tower.

we moved the rear plate when we put the salter in the 06 350, thats a no brainer, and honestly you guys shouldnt be complaining about that as rear plates are explicitly covered by law as required.


----------



## stan the man (Jan 12, 2010)

ProTouchGrounds;1178200 said:


> i got a warning for no front plate when i was towing a skid on a trailer, he said he couldnt see my back plate and thats why i need the front. OH is one of a handful of states that require front plates, though I take the fronts off on all the plow trucks during winter, tell them it interferes with the clearance of the light tower.
> 
> we moved the rear plate when we put the salter in the 06 350, thats a no brainer, and honestly you guys shouldnt be complaining about that as rear plates are explicitly covered by law as required.


what about rear plate light on the rear


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Plow man Foster;1177759 said:


> For you guys who move your plate to the back of you spreader........Do you guys also put a License plate light there also?????
> 
> I dont move my plates at all....
> I also dont have legal plow lights on my dump trucks plow (The originals broke. So i have 2 off-road lights now...... which are horrible!)
> Never been stopped for it though!


Actually,I think Buyers should have made a provision for the plate and the light just like some other sander manufacturing companies offer.I'll bet push comes to shove that some gov't. authority can require Buyers to still do this.I haven't been hassled yet but usually by me regular cops leave us plowers alone during a storm and I've been taking my spinner off anyways when I don't need it as I'm paranoid a Paris Hilton type will cream it when I'm fueling up.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

ProTouchGrounds;1178200 said:


> i got a warning for no front plate when i was towing a skid on a trailer, he said he couldnt see my back plate and thats why i need the front. OH is one of a handful of states that require front plates, though I take the fronts off on all the plow trucks during winter, tell them it interferes with the clearance of the light tower.
> 
> we moved the rear plate when we put the salter in the 06 350, thats a no brainer, and honestly you guys shouldnt be complaining about that as rear plates are explicitly covered by law as required.


Why are your plow markers on the back of your truck instead of on your plow?


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

tuney443;1178218 said:


> Actually,I think Buyers should have made a provision for the plate and the light just like some other sander manufacturing companies offer.I'll bet push comes to shove that some gov't. authority can require Buyers to still do this.I haven't been hassled yet but usually by me regular cops leave us plowers alone during a storm and I've been taking my spinner off anyways when I don't need it as I'*m paranoid a Paris Hilton type will cream it when I'm fueling up*.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: i hear you! 
one of them hit my tailgate spinner broke sooo bad! 
broke the whole spinner. My trailer hitch/push plate saved the truck! 
$500 bucks though! She wasnt happy


----------



## georgerk82 (Oct 29, 2010)

ProTouchGrounds;1178200 said:


> i got a warning for no front plate when i was towing a skid on a trailer, he said he couldnt see my back plate and thats why i need the front. OH is one of a handful of states that require front plates, though I take the fronts off on all the plow trucks during winter, tell them it interferes with the clearance of the light tower.
> 
> we moved the rear plate when we put the salter in the 06 350, thats a no brainer, and honestly you guys shouldnt be complaining about that as rear plates are explicitly covered by law as required.


I have the same spreader and just take the spinner assembly off when we are not salting and you can see the plate just fine. Now instead of one ticket you will get two (if the cops a dick) 1 for no light and 1 for the tinted cover.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Plow man Foster;1178237 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing: i hear you!
> one of them hit my tailgate spinner broke sooo bad!
> broke the whole spinner. My trailer hitch/push plate saved the truck!
> $500 bucks though! She wasnt happy


:waving: You could have also charged her for all the potential income you lost while down,besides your pain,suffering,anguish,the spinner was like an old friend that's now gone to spinner heaven routine,you will also need to be taken care of by some serious feminine
attention to overcome your grief,etc,etc.


----------



## becpropertymain (Jan 28, 2010)

knuckles;1176999 said:


> Got pulled Wednesday a.m. by NJSP, for diesel truck inspection. Didnt say a word about my plate (which is mangled beyond belief and encrusted with salt.) He did happen to find 11 other violations though Go figure.payup


sorry but ahahahahahahah


----------



## snowbuster1 (Dec 14, 2010)

got pulled over by state trooper he said he couldn't see any of my plates, snow covered the rear and had the plow on the front. He just gave me a warning, but didn't have time for the hassel the snow was flying.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

at least the cop sees you have made some type of effort to display the plate. i have never seen a plow truck pulled over during the winter anywhere by me, they really leave us alone around here, we go through redlights, just slow down for stop signs etc...

the plow markers are for clearance to see the back of the spreader, and i actually have 4 plow markers up front fyi.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

For the time (2m) it takes to put the plate on the spreader vs the time and aggravation getting pulled off it's a no brain-er. In my younger days it seemed like I was a cop magnet always getting pulled over for something that caught their attention. Now being much older my goal it to "fly under the radar" and don't give them any reason for them to introduce themselves to me.

I made up a bracket that I riveted to the spreader frame and the light plugs into the 4way side of the trailer plug.

ProTouch, Like the idea of the plow markers on the back of the spreader, makes sense to me and plan on doing the same.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

tuney443;1178333 said:


> :waving: You could have also charged her for all the potential income you lost while down,besides your pain,suffering,anguish,the spinner was like an old friend that's now gone to spinner heaven routine,you will also need to be taken care of by some serious feminine
> attention to overcome your grief,etc,etc.


AHhahahahahah! It was real quick though... She begged be not to call the cops for some *odd* reason yet she had 5 hundred dollars cash in her pocket and handed it to me after i showed her what she had done! Because she was SOoooo confused!


----------



## fordzilla1155 (Jan 10, 2004)

So when the guy with his plate covered hooks up to YOUR plow and drives off, you may see this in a different angle...


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

pvtben121;1178126 said:


> it was groveport you know columbus cops dont have time for that bs


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I got pulled over a few weeks ago for the same plate problem. I was just moving equipment from on shop to another on a nice sunny day. The trooper said he couldn't see my plate and that was a problem. I explained that the spreader is only on during storms and that I was just moving. I asked if I could get a third plate from the DMV to put on there and he said they wouldn't do that.

He was a real nice guy just doing his job.


----------



## 04ram1500 (Nov 10, 2010)

Most guys around here just take a marker and write the plate info right on the spreader box. Cops don't seem to mind.


----------



## turfman59 (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah so I am driving down the road the other day and a guy with a V spreader goes flying by me the other day ( competition ) as he goes by he throughs a beer bottle out the window and it hits my truck and dings it up on the hood and chips my winshield, because i felt this to be a vandalis act i quickly broke out my cell phone to report this pillar of the community, before I get 911 on the phone I notice I cant see his plate because its behind the spreader and I really cant get a good look at anything but the spreader because its dark out. Having a license plate visible protects the public which I am a member. If you have a license its out of privelage to the State in which you reside, and you agreeded to abide by the law, If the law says it must be displayed then it must be displayed. It only takes one bad apple to spoil it for the rest, and why should the police have to overlook this violation just because some plow jockey with 10 driveways cant take the time to mount it in a suitable location.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

turfman59;1179237 said:


> Yeah so I am driving down the road the other day and a guy with a V spreader goes flying by me the other day ( competition ) as he goes by he throughs a beer bottle out the window and it hits my truck and dings it up on the hood and chips my winshield, because i felt this to be a vandalis act i quickly broke out my cell phone to report this pillar of the community, before I get 911 on the phone I notice I cant see his plate because its behind the spreader and I really cant get a good look at anything but the spreader because its dark out. Having a license plate visible protects the public which I am a member. If you have a license its out of privelage to the State in which you reside, and you agreeded to abide by the law, If the law says it must be displayed then it must be displayed. It only takes one bad apple to spoil it for the rest, and why should the police have to overlook this violation just because some plow jockey with 10 driveways cant take the time to mount it in a suitable location.


F the plate, follow the SOB with 911 on the line...


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

ya know guys this is like the idiot cop who decided that he needed to check our inspection sticker at 3am in a blizzard last year said we didnt have it then had to point it out to him


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

albhb3;1179519 said:


> ya know guys this is like the idiot cop who decided that he needed to check our inspection sticker at 3am in a blizzard last year said we didnt have it then had to point it out to him


Umm What?!


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

I remember the days of treating stop signs as yield signs. Traffic lights as stop signs. 

Now they like the snow storms just like we do. You see plow trucks stopped everywhere. I've been stopped for the plate not being visible. A week later for not having a light on it. And then about a month later for a paperwork inspection. All by the same dept.

A different year I got a ticket for disobeying a traffic control device. The cop watched me drive the wrong way down the road a dozen times. But then pulls me over for going through an authorized vehicle only turn around.

They hammer us around here. Don't try running a 10 ft plow, you'll get a ticket every time they see it.


----------



## ACA (Dec 17, 2010)

If you are too busy or too dumb to follow the law, please don't come on here and complain when someone enforces those laws. Are you kidding me? All of these responses about how the cop was in the wrong? That is hilarious.


----------



## KissMyWake (Sep 22, 2008)

Last summer i rented a U-haul truck with a lift to pick up a mower i had bought out of town. I got pulled over by a state trooper because he couldn't find my plate. It was covered by the lift. How in the heck is this my fault and if it was an issue don't you think that u-haul would have figured it out by now? This guy was a real jerk too. He tried to give me a hard time when he saw the wad of cash in my wallet, to pay for the mower with.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

90% of cops that try to enforce truck laws...don't _know_ truck laws, let alone how the real world works, from a trucking POV.

I would've laughed at him--literally, and I know that ISP does not play around. But the level of "duh" in that stop would've sent me into "cop harassment" mode...

:laughing:


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

I used to be a police explorer for a local pd and have a pd I'd card hanging on the driverside ac vent and when the cops walk up the see the card that says such and such police department and they let me go


----------



## BruceK (Jan 7, 2011)

I can't wait until one of the local redlight cams gets a pic of my salt spreader. Most of the local pd know me but I don't know if they will call and ask if it is my truck in the picture? If they do it will go something like this. We;; it kinda looks like my truck but I can't be sure, there is so much salt and snow covering it I can't even be sure what color it is in the picture. You say it was 4am when the picture was taken? Yeah I was out there working, in fact there was hardly another soul in sight that morning since the city crews still hadn't cleared the streets. You know there is at least one other guy around here with a truck and spreader that color, it coulda been him.


----------



## ERICS LAWN CARE (Oct 19, 2009)

yes you do have to have the plate moved, we also had to put a light next to it too so that it was visable at night.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Today i saw the back of a V-box motor COVER on the side of the road (must have broke off last storm because i just noticed it 

Only bad thing is it had the guys licence plate attached to it!
So now the truck doesnt have a plate! 

If the cover had any type of company # i would call him and let him know where the cover is but oh well! i guess the next storm we get he'll find it!


----------



## BruceK (Jan 7, 2011)

Foster tell the PD, they can run the tag and track him down.


----------



## mark268 (Oct 10, 2007)

Don't mean to bring up an old post but some of the comments bother me. As a LE Officer myself, we have a job to do just like you. Our job is to keep you safe and enforce the law. Your job, well it's to do whatever you do. I'm sure you would hate to listen to us complain about how you weld, or what your properties look like after they are mowed. So Why complain about us doing our jobs?

I agree, many of "us" are arseholes and take things to far. But, the jist of it is that it's the law, and it is what it is. Many of the vehicle code's are in place for our safety. You may never understand the reasons and they are more than likely an inconvienience to you, but it's what keeps us safe so we can keep you and your families safe. Believe it or not, there are bad people in the world who really do want to hurt us. I'm sure you don't have to worry about someone killing you for mowing their yard.

This discussion about plates, Indiana requires the plate (rear plate only state) to be visible, horizontally secured at the center rear of the vehicle, and illuminated by white light directed onto the plate. As far as plow truck/spreaders, tow balls, etc..., I don't mess with a truck having a spreader covering the plate. You are out throwing salt so I don't fall walking into the store, or slide and crash my car. Thank you for that (see how easy it is? lol) I'm not going to mess with you, it's a temporary piece of equipment. Tow balls, just a ball is not much of a bother. The problem lies when you place a plastic fish or deer over it covering the plate to where we can not see it. By law, Indiana does not allow a plate to be placed in the rear window of a vehicle. it is not secured, wrong position, and not visible at night. This includes dealer plates!

It's common sence. We all have plates on our cars for many reasons. They are required to be visible.

Okay, now I must address the "Money from tickets" myth. I can only speak for mine, and many orther cities in Indiana. We see a very very small portion of a traffic fine. I believe it is in the area of $3.00 from each to the COUNTY. That's not to my city, just the county I work in. Tickets are NOT a revenue maker!

Just remember this, we are not your enimies. We do our jobs to keep you safe. We run into to the fight so you can run out. We give our lives to provide you the enjoyable life you live. Everyday I go to work not knowing if I will come home. Every morning I kiss my 6 year old goodbye as he gets on the bus, not knowing if I will see him get off. Please, show a little respect. ussmileyflag

Thank you.


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

the new boss 92;1177176 said:


> doesnt the motor code state that the plate has tobe in the original factory location? then why are we getting hasseled for plates and what not, there in the origanal location...........


no, it does not state that


----------

